# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Haarverlies bij vrouwen

## Gast: gast

Hallo,

Sinds een aantal jaar merk ik dat mijn haar steeds dunner aan het worden is.....maar sinds een aantal maanden vallen er echt openingen en kijk je op mijn hoofdhuid......huilend sta ik iedere ochtend voor de spiegel. Ik ben als de dood om mijn haar te kammen of te borstelen.......Ben echt ten einde raad. Heb advies gevraagd bij de huisarts maar die doet er heel makkelijk over.......Is er iemand die mij kan adviseren???? 

Liefs,
Katja

----------


## Bob

Beste Katja

Ik vind het erg voor je en kan me daar mee inleven.
Advies is er eigenlijk niet, kaal worden kun je remmen of verbergen.
Met finasteride kun je de hormonen in bedwang houden of later meschien een haarwerk.
Maar een haarwerk is niet echt een reaal en prettig idee.

Ik zou als ik jou was proberen een afspraak te maken met een dermatoloog.

Groeten Bob

----------


## Ger

Hallo Katja,

Dit bericht van jou greep me heel erg aan, ik heb ook heel veel haaruitval gehad, bij mij had het volgens de Dr. Keulen Kliniek te maken met de overgang.Hun stelde ook vast dat ik niet kaal werd, maar het zou ook nooit meer goed komen. Het liet me echter niet los, ik kon daar helemaal geen genoegen mee nemen, ik had altijd een hele grote bos rode krullen gehad waar ik heel erg trots op was en nu heel dun haar, ben uiteindelijk bij een Homeopaath terecht gekomen, die stelde vast dat er niet voldoende energie van mijn lichaam naar mijn hoofd stroomde.
Ik moet nu, na 2 jaar behandeling bij deze Homeopaath zeggen dat het helpt, ik heb niet zo&#39;n grote bos haren meer gekregen maar het is aan het herstellen.

Ger

----------


## Simone

ik heb vooral in de wintermaanden last van haaruitval, mijn kapster heeft me een keer geadviseerd om dan vitamine B-complex te slikken, en dit helpt enorm. in de zomer heb ik nergens last van , maar in de winter valt mijn haar gewoon meer uit, dit komt door gebrek aan zon denk ik en bepaalde stoffen??
vitamine B-complex kun je overal kopen, bij drogist en ook bij supermarkten

succes

----------


## Marie

mijn moeder had dezelfde verschijnselen toen ze zo halfverwege de 50 was.
Tot ze van iemand de tip kreeg om elke dag haar haar met groene zeep te wassen.
Ze heeft geen dikke haardos gekregen maar de "gaten" verdwenen wel.
Inmiddels is ze 20 jaar verder en heeft nog steeds haar.

----------


## Letty ik stelde de vraag over ha

Dank jullie allemaal voor jullie tips......Ik ben ongeveer 4 weken geleden vitamine B gaan slikken en heb over 1 1/2 maand een afspraak met een dermatoloog......tot die tijd zal ik ook maar gaan proberen mijn haar te wassen met groene zeep......nog steeds vallen er meer en meer gaten in mijn haar....en vooral voor een vrouw is dat vreselijk&#33;&#33;&#33; omdat mijn haar nu tot over mijn schouders is dacht ik dat ik het maar moest laten knippen.....misschien zie je het dan niet zo....maar ik ben 9 jaar bezig geweest om het op deze lengte te krijgen, mijn haar was mijn trots&#33;&#33;&#33;
Fijn dat er toch nog mensen zijn die mij een antwoord hebben gestuurd, als het hier beter gaat laat ik het jullie weten......sta altijd open voor meer advies&#33;

Letty

----------


## Steef

Hai,

Ik ben dan wel geen vrouw, maar ik wil je toch even meegeven dat je niet aan de gang moet gaan met Folligro. Dat is een vitaminekuur (spray en pillen) speciaal voor haaruitval. Als je hierop zoekt in google vind je veel sites die erg op elkaar lijken en erg lovend zijn. Allemaal met ervaringen van mensen met de meest idiote nep namen trouwens. 

Ik gebruik die troep nu 2 maanden (heb voor 6 maanden besteld) maar het werkt gewoon niet. En dat is toch jammer voor omgerekend 2 euro per DAG.

----------


## deb

Hoi, ik weet wat het is, triest is het,
ik ben op het internet wel dagen bezig geweest voor informatie te vinden, ik ben van mening dat alleen vit b kan helpen en je darmflora te verbeteren.
Ik ben nu daar mee bezig 2 weken en wacht rustig af, als je darmen niet in orde zijn, kunnen ze geen voedingsstoffen opnemen misschien dat het bij jou ook het geval is, baat het niet schaad het niet denk ik dan maar, al die onzinpillen en schampoo&#39;s nou ik geloof er niet in,
groet deb

----------


## Katja

Vichy...

Vichy capsules.. een dure grap maar HET WERKT ECHT!
Bij ernstig haaruitval kun je elke dag een capsule over je haar verdelen maar anders 3 keer in de week is voldoende. Je merkt binnen een week dat je haaruitval vermindert.
Ik keek richting het putje en normaal lag het daar vol met mn haar.. na een week kon ik daar al geen enkel haartje terugzien..

Ik gebruik daarnaast ook de VICHY shampoo.. Verstekt je haar maar geeft het ook een enorme volume aan.. Daarnaast slik ik ook Extra vitaminen en (weet niet of het werkt maar goed...) en van die pillen speciaal voor het HAARUITVAL.. Gehaald bij een drogist.. Wat niet baat wat niet schaadt.. Mijn haar is ook mijn alles..

Daarnaast elke dag voor het slapengaan een bakje YOGHURT.. Super voor je huid en haar!!!

Ik merk dat mn haar weer eindelijk groeit en heb ook een dikkere bos gekregen.. GODZIJDANK!!!!!

----------


## caromailliard

Ik ben op zoek naar jonge vrouwen (zelf ben ik 29) die last hebben van haaruitval. Ik ben 4 weken in Azie geweest en heb daar enorme haaruitval gekregen. Heb nu nog maar een dun staartje. 

2 weken voordat ik weggiing had ik ook al haaruitval, maar heb ik weleens vaker. Ben bang dat dit door medicijngebruik erger is geworden (had daar een blaasontsteking en heb malarone (anti-malaria) geslikt). Ik hoop eigenlijk dat t daardoor komt....

Ik moet nu bloed laten prikken en heb al een afspraak bij de dermatoloog, maar maak mij ernstig zorgen.....

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi Caromailliard,


Door malaria geneesmiddelen kun je inderdaad haaruitval krijgen.
Dus het zou heel goed kunnen dat jij nu last heb van haaruitval door de Malarone.
Ik wens je heel veel sterkte.
(laat even weten hoe het is geweest bij de dermatoloog)

XX
Déy

----------


## tess

Caromailliard,

Je bent niet de enige die last heeft van haaruitval, ik ben zelf ook een twinitiger met dat probleem. Er zijn verschillende oorzaken (schildklierproblemen, grote stress, hormonale en erfelijke factoren), dus pas op met specifieke raad op te volgen van anderen die misschien wel dezelfde resultaten hebben, maar met een andere oorzaak...
Een dermatoloog is dus zeker geen slecht idee, ik ben zelf naar een universitair ziekenhuid geweest. In Gent of Leuven zijn er gespecialiseerde dermatologen die zich bezighouden met haarproblemen. Voordeel bij universitaire ziekenhuizen is dat deze artsen ook professoren zijn, en altijd goed op de hoogte zijn van de laatste onderzoeken.

Wat de oorzaak ook is, let zeker op met je shampoo! Agressieve shampoo's zoals antiroos en dergelijke doen geen goed aan je haar. Bij de apotheker vind je betere en zachtere shampoo's, ook speciefiek tegen haaruitval. Deze zijn natuurlijk wel duurder als in de supermarkt (en ze schuimen ook niet zoveel, maar dat doet niets aan de reiniging).

Veel succes nog!

----------


## caromailliard

Goed om te horen dat ik niet de enige twintiger ben in het geheel. Ik ben een week geleden naar de dermatoloog geweest en die heeft mij verteld dat de bloedwaarden goed zijn, maar vroeg daarna of ik in een ziekenhuis heb gelegen of ernstig ziek ben geweest. 

Nu ben ik in december naar Argentinie geweest en heb daar een ernstige voedselvergiftiging opgelopen (flauwgevallen door uitdroging en 2 dagen ziekenhuis....in totaal 8 dagen plat gelegen). De dermatoloog gaf aan dat dit een goede reden kan zijn voor t haaruitval omdat je haren een rustperiode van 2 tot 6 maanden hebben. Dit betekent dat na zo'n periode de haren binnen die tijd ernstig kunnen uitvallen. Dit zou dus heel goed kunnen want begin februari heb ik er last van gekregen. 

Het enige wat ik kan doen is afwachten en als dit ook echt het geval is, dan komen alle haren terug. Ik ben ook begonnen met Vichy shampoo en moet eerlijk zeggen dat de laatste week dat ik mijn haren kam, mijn borstel niet meer volzit. Waar het nu door komt weet ik niet.....of de shampoo, de vitamine B, de pil (waar ik weer mee ben begonnen), iets minder stress of de eindperiode van de haaruitval......ik hoop gewoon dat het goedkomt. Wel is mijn haar nu erg dun, en daar baal ik van.

Mag ik vragen wat bij jou de oorzaak was? Mocht het zo zijn dat het weer erger wordt, volg ik zeker jouw advies op. Ik ben zelf belgische (hoewel ik al mijn hele leven in NL woon), dus kom vaak in Belgie....dus zo'n bezoek aan een dermatoloog in Gent o.i.d is een optie.

Bedankt voor je advies...
gr.Caroline




> Caromailliard,
> 
> Je bent niet de enige die last heeft van haaruitval, ik ben zelf ook een twinitiger met dat probleem. Er zijn verschillende oorzaken (schildklierproblemen, grote stress, hormonale en erfelijke factoren), dus pas op met specifieke raad op te volgen van anderen die misschien wel dezelfde resultaten hebben, maar met een andere oorzaak...
> Een dermatoloog is dus zeker geen slecht idee, ik ben zelf naar een universitair ziekenhuid geweest. In Gent of Leuven zijn er gespecialiseerde dermatologen die zich bezighouden met haarproblemen. Voordeel bij universitaire ziekenhuizen is dat deze artsen ook professoren zijn, en altijd goed op de hoogte zijn van de laatste onderzoeken.
> 
> Wat de oorzaak ook is, let zeker op met je shampoo! Agressieve shampoo's zoals antiroos en dergelijke doen geen goed aan je haar. Bij de apotheker vind je betere en zachtere shampoo's, ook speciefiek tegen haaruitval. Deze zijn natuurlijk wel duurder als in de supermarkt (en ze schuimen ook niet zoveel, maar dat doet niets aan de reiniging).
> 
> Veel succes nog!

----------


## Agnes574

Mij hebben ze Forcapil gegeven...ik moet eerst kijken of dit helpt...heeft iemand hier ervaring mee??

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb ook te horen gekregen dat die Vichykuur héél goed helpt..
Maar de prijs is er ook naar; 50 euro...
De apotheekster raadde mij vanmiddag aan om een afspraak te maken bij de dermatoloog,aangezien mijn haar steeds dunner en fijner word..en ik ben nog maar 34!!!!
Waarom raadde ze me het nog aan? Omdat een consultatie bij de dermatoloog en het produkt dat ik daar (waarschijnlijk) voorgeschreven ga krijgen goedkoper gaan uitkomen dan 'zomaar' ineens die Vichykuur te proberen...ze zegt dat hij héél goed werkt,maar dat de concentratie werkzame stoffen in het door de dermatoloog voorgeschreven produkt véél hoger en sterker gaat zijn dan in die Vichykuur.
Dus ja...morgen bellen voor een afspraak hé...die Forcapil helpt mij eigenlijk (zichtbaar toch) niet/nauwelijks.

Greetz

----------


## evadp

Hallo lieve mensen,

Als jullie een oplossing zoeken voor haaruitval, dan geloof ik dat ik jullie wel wat raad kan geven.
Het belangrijkste als je haaruitval hebt, is dat je je hoofdhuid goed laat doorbloeden. Zo worden de haarfollikels gestimuleerd en beginnen nieuwe haartjes te groeien.

Een manier hiervoor is bijvoorbeeld je handen op je hoofd leggen en je hoofdhuid van achter naar voren te schuiven, als dat goed lukt wil dat zeggen dat je hoofdhuid goed los zit en makkelijk doorbloed zal worden, als dat niet goed lukt: blijven doen! Je hoofdhuid zal losser en losser worden.
Hierna kun heel hard gaan "schrobben" op je hoofdhuid (bijvoorbeeld met je vuist) zodat ze echt goed rood gaat zien.
Als je dit elke dag doet, zal het vast wel al beteren. (Bijvoorbeeld naast al die Vichy producten  :Smile: )

Mijn moeder verkoopt medische apparatuur (Omnilux) die zorgt voor een snellere aanmaak van huidcellen. Het werkt fantastisch op een verouderde huid, een huid met littekens, acnéhuid én er zijn zelfs medische attesten van dat ze er huidkanker mee genezen hebben.
Hiernaast wordt het ook gebruikt voor haargroeistimulatie. En samen met die nieuwe rollers van Environ: Roll-Cit (dat zijn er met pinnetjes op, zodat er allemaal gaatjes in de huid geprikt worden en de huid dus doorbloed wordt) werkt het zeker ook fantastisch...
Ik woon in België, maar Omnilux wordt zeker ook in Nederland verdeeld. Zoek het maar eens op! Het is het proberen waard zou ik zo zeggen  :Smile:

----------


## nadi

heeft iemand ervaring met capiplus? heb van alles geprobeerd, folligro,priorin,vitamine b complex, kerastase ampullen en shampoo ,densitive en nog vele andere niets helpt

----------


## hofsingel

Ik ben ook in Azie geweest, India en Nepal. Na 4 maanden is het uitvallen gestopt.
Inderdaad door medicijnen, tegen malaria.
Dus het komt goed. Wel vit. B slikken.

Groet
Willemein

----------


## caromailliard

In maart had ik dus behoorlijke haaruitval....dit heeft nog tot april geduurd en daarna kwamen allemaal nieuwe haartjes. Nu ziet mn haar er weer stukken beter uit. Moet uiteraard nog volledig aangroeien, maar het komt goed. Bij mij is het dus waarschijnlijk van de voedselvergiftiging gekomen.....Ik ga komende maand naar midden-amerika op vakantie.....voor mij dus geen malariatabletten...dan maar het risico nemen. Welke malariatabletten had jij?

Gr.Caroline

----------


## kleintje

Nogmaals Myllie,al ken ik je niet persoonlijk,toch ben ik dankbaar dat ik via dit forum jou mag leren kennen :Wink: !! Al ben je nog bitter jong,het is duidelijk dat dit haarverlies je heeft getekend en je gebracht heeft tot een geweldig lief en warm persoon....!
Liefs,kleintje!

----------


## Marissa87

Ik ben een vrouw van 21 jaar .. Heb sinds een jaar ongeveer haaruitval.. Het wordt van kwaad tot erger .. ik had een rode bos krullen waar nu zeker de helft nog maar van over is.. Ik slik al vitamine B complex, verschillende soorten shampo's geprobeert, .. Ben ook al diverse keren bij de huisarts geweest die verschillende bloedonderzoeken heeft gedaan maar waar niks uit kwam.. Ik weet echt niet meer wat ik moet doen.. En ik denk dat ik toch aandring op een verwijzing naar een dermataloog. De huisarts die adviseert mij met de diane pil te stoppen omdat het misschien met me hormonen te maken kan hebben.. Ik weet het echt niet meer en ben ook enorm bang dat ik straks mijn haar ga verliezen. Als iemand er meer vanaf weet en informatie heeft, of uit eigen ervaring weet te spreken wat ik eventueel het best kan doen.. stuur dan maar een berichtje

Vriendelijke groetjes, Marissa

----------


## Myllie

> Nogmaals Myllie,al ken ik je niet persoonlijk,toch ben ik dankbaar dat ik via dit forum jou mag leren kennen!! Al ben je nog bitter jong,het is duidelijk dat dit haarverlies je heeft getekend en je gebracht heeft tot een geweldig lief en warm persoon....!
> Liefs,kleintje!


Hoi Kleintje,

Wat lief dat je dat zo zegt.. Ik ben van mezelf altijd wel een zorgzaam typje geweest hoor, dus dat zal er ook wel mee te maken hebben.. Eén van de gevoelens die ik me nog zo goed herinner van toen ik hoorde dat mijn haar waarschijnlijk blijvend zou uitvallen is een sterk gevoel van eenzaamheid.. Alleen met mijn probleem wat veel mensen niet begrijpen en niemand die me kan helpen er iets aan te doen.. In plaats van een beetje down in een hoekje te kruipen ben ik toen mijn website begonnen zodat ik andere mensen dit gevoel kon besparen en ze voor kon lichten over wat haaruitval precies is.. Toen ik het net hoorde ben ik van kliniek naar kliniek gegaan en van het ene ziekenhuis naar het andere, allemaal zonder resultaat. Vind het heel fijn als ik mijn ervaringen kan delen waardoor andere mensen al die valse hoop en teleurstelling niet hoeven mee te maken!! Iedere meid die ik ermee kan helpen is er één! Ben ook erg blij dat ik jou heb ontmoet hier op Medicity, hoop nog vaak een praatje met je te maken!!

Een fijn weekend en de beste wensen voor het nieuwe jaar!!

Liefs Myllie

----------


## edTB

> Ik ben een vrouw van 21 jaar .. Heb sinds een jaar ongeveer haaruitval.. Het wordt van kwaad tot erger .. ik had een rode bos krullen waar nu zeker de helft nog maar van over is.. Ik slik al vitamine B complex, verschillende soorten shampo's geprobeert, .. Ben ook al diverse keren bij de huisarts geweest die verschillende bloedonderzoeken heeft gedaan maar waar niks uit kwam.. Ik weet echt niet meer wat ik moet doen.. En ik denk dat ik toch aandring op een verwijzing naar een dermataloog. De huisarts die adviseert mij met de diane pil te stoppen omdat het misschien met me hormonen te maken kan hebben.. Ik weet het echt niet meer en ben ook enorm bang dat ik straks mijn haar ga verliezen. Als iemand er meer vanaf weet en informatie heeft, of uit eigen ervaring weet te spreken wat ik eventueel het best kan doen.. stuur dan maar een berichtje
> 
> Vriendelijke groetjes, Marissa


Beste Marissa,

Het is altijd verstandig om haaruitval gerelateerde klachten met een dermatoloog te bespreken. Deze is op de hoogte van de laatste ontwikkelingen op dit gebied (en dat zijn er nogal wat). Tegenwoordig kan er vaak wat worden gedaan aan haaruitval; zeker als je er in het beginstadium bij bent.
Het kan inderdaad met hormonen te maken hebben; andere mogelijke oorzaken zijn bv. voeding en stress.

Grt.,Ed

----------


## Marissa87

Ik ben bij de dermataloog geweest en die kwam niet met geweldig nieuws ze denken dat het een mannelijke vorm van kaalheid is omdat het met name in de dikte afneemt en bij de haangrens. vooral voor de kruinen en voor op bij het voorhoofd. Nou dat is dus niet echt om vrolijk van te worden:S
Ik voel me zwaar klote. ga nu een lotion proberen die voorgeschreven is die zorgt voor een betere doorbloeding van me hoofdhuid. en een shampoo tegen de jeuk etc. en dan kijken voor eventuele andere behandelingen..

gelukkig ben ik er wel redelijk optijd bij geloof ik maar zoiets kan je toch niet in de hand houden ben ik bang. ben benieuwd..
*
bedankt nog ed voor je bericht terug.* 
*En myllie bedankt voor het reageren op me berichten vind het heel goed en lief dat je andere mensen steunt.!!!*

groetjes marissa

----------


## edTB

> Ik ben bij de dermataloog geweest en die kwam niet met geweldig nieuws ze denken dat het een mannelijke vorm van kaalheid is omdat het met name in de dikte afneemt en bij de haangrens. vooral voor de kruinen en voor op bij het voorhoofd. Nou dat is dus niet echt om vrolijk van te worden:S
> Ik voel me zwaar klote. ga nu een lotion proberen die voorgeschreven is die zorgt voor een betere doorbloeding van me hoofdhuid. en een shampoo tegen de jeuk etc. en dan kijken voor eventuele andere behandelingen..
> 
> gelukkig ben ik er wel redelijk optijd bij geloof ik maar zoiets kan je toch niet in de hand houden ben ik bang. ben benieuwd..
> *
> bedankt nog ed voor je bericht terug.* 
> *En myllie bedankt voor het reageren op me berichten vind het heel goed en lief dat je andere mensen steunt.!!!*
> 
> groetjes marissa


Wellicht is het minoxidil dat als lotion is voorgeschreven? Daar heb ik goede ervaringen mee. Sterkte ermee!

----------


## hofsingel

Beste allemaal,
Via, via heb ik het advies gekregen om biotine te slikken. Dat is een vitamine 
B8 preparaat, hier niet te krijgen. Wel verwerkt in andere middelen tegen haaruitval. Maar niet gecontreerd in 1 tablet.
De kennis woont vlakbij de Duitse grens en daar is het wel te koop.
Voor 35,00 euro heb ik tabletjes voor een maand. Zij stuurt het naar me op.
Het werkt wel. Mijn haar valt minder uit en ik zie allemaal nieuwe haartjes.
Ook ben ik bij de dermatoloog geweest, die antwoordde dat ik Alopecia Areata heb.
Sterkte.
Groet
Willemein

----------


## caromailliard

Hi All,
Na de haartuival van vorig jaar februari, had ik echt wel weer een ok koppie met haar.....maar wat is nu het geval. Heb sinds 4 weken WEER haaruitval. Snap er niets van....dacht dat het iets eenmaligs zou zijn. Heb wel in december 3 weken malaria geslikt en in november aardig wat stress gehad.....maar goed, vind dit wel erg toevallig dat ik nu net dezelfde periode WEER haaruitval heb. Heeft iemand een idee hoe dit zou kunnen komen?

Groeten,
Caro

----------


## edTB

Ik weet niet wat het effect van malariapillen op haaruitval is; maar stress is een bekende veroorzaker van haaruitval. Is zeker opvallend dat het opnieuw dezelfde periode is als vorig jaar. Kan ook een vitaminegebrek zijn; dat komt vaker voor in deze periode van het jaar.
Misschien toch even bij de dokter langs?

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb hier ergens volgens mij gelezen dat malariapillen wel degelijk de oorzaak kunnen zijn...zou ook aanraden even langs je arts te gaan!

Sterkte en succes Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

hallo sinds een paar maanden heb ik last van haar uitval en nog geen beetje.
weet er iemand hoe dit komt?

----------


## Agnes574

@ Dotito,

Stress en medicatie kunnen een rol spelen bij haaruitval.
Om te weten te komen of je bepaalde medicatie neemt die voor haaruitval zorgt raadpleeg je best je arts of een dermatoloog.
Als het te maken heeft met spanningen of stress zou het een tijdelijk verschijnsel moeten zijn.
Ik hoorde laatst echter van mijn huisartse dat mijn haaruitval komt door stress die allang voorbij is,maar dat ik me niet teveel zorgen mag maken!
Een vitamine B complex kuur kan ook helpen!

Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

Hallo Agnes,

stres heb ik momenteel niet meer,maar afgelopen jaar was het wel een bewogen jaar met veel miserie,heb veel verdriet en problemen gehad.nu heb ik me er al een beetje met verzoend dus ja zal daar wel van komen.bedankt in ieder geval voor de tip.ik ga zo eens een kuur volgen met vit B hopelijk krijg ik dan wat meer haar terug.had vorig jaar heel lang dik glanzend haar nu heb ik het heel kort moeten laten knippen. :Mad: er was niks mee aan te vangen.niks aan te doen he! heb er even van wakker gelegen maar dan dacht ik bij mezelf er zijn ergere dingen sabine,

lieve groetjes,
dotito,

----------


## Agnes574

Gelijk heb je Dotito,

Geduld is een schone zaak  :Wink: .

Ik ga me nu maar weer 's onder de douche storten en er eventjes van balen dat er zoveel haren (zelfs plukken) het afvoerputje ingaan .....

Knuff Ag

----------


## merel2

Even mijn verhaal over haaruitval en dunner worden van mijn haar. Ik heb al een kaal plekje op mijn kruin.
Bij huisarts werd gezegd stress.
Ik heb nu vitamine onderzoeken gehad en daar kwam uit dat ik te lage vit B5 heb en vrij lage vit D3.

----------


## hofsingel

Beste Merel, waar heb je dat vitamineonderzoek laten doen? Ik heb ook zo'n last van haaaruitval en kale plekken.

----------


## merel2

Hallo , bij de huisarts aangevraagd . In ziekenhuis geprikt , mijn bloedwaarde van B5 is
0.4 en moet zijn tussen de 0.9 en 8 . Dus veel te laag.
Maar ook B2 en B3 en B8 en A hebben met haaruitval/haarklachten te maken , deze worden nu geprikt bij mij.
Ook vit B12 kan haaruitval geven bij een tekort maar dit is bij mij wel goed.
Ben je al eens geprikt op vitamine tekort voor haaruitval, Hofsingel?

----------


## dotito

Bij deze wou ik even laten weten dat ik ook een lange tijd enorm last heb gehad van abnormaal haarverlies.Nu ik sinds een paar maanden pilfood neem is dat enorm verbeterd.Haar valt bijna niet meer uit, er zit terug een glans op en het is steviger.
Pilfood is echt een aanrader bij abnormaal haarverlies, maar je moet het wel een aantal maanden 2xp/d gebruiken.

Do :Wink:

----------


## merel2

Ik heb ook de B3 behoorlijk aan de lage kant en B8 heb ik geen bloedwaarde van gekregen en B2 en A zijn wel goed. 
Dus heb toch in de B tekorten. Ik heb ook gelezen dat pilfood goed is voor je haar. Maar ik heb nog meer klachten die ook bij deze vitamine tekorten passen en dat zijn huidklachten en erge vermoeidheid. 
Ik neem nu gewoon alles wat ik heel laag of te kort heb een aparte tablet van .
En hierbij nog eens een vit B complex erbij

Dus ik slik nu vit B3 en B5 en B8 en D3 en vit B complex. Ik hoop dat mijn klachten over een tijdje minder zijn.

----------


## merel2

Dan heb ik ongeveer 4 jaar een vitamine B complex geslikt en nog tekorten.

----------


## dotito

Heb ergens gelezen dat omnivit ook naar schijnt moet helpen tegen haarverlies.

----------


## Karel63

Hallo allemaal,

Hebben jullie weleens van het middel Viviscal gehoord? Heb het niet helemaal gelezen, maar schijnt wetenschappelijk onderzocht te zijn. Het is te lezen op hun website, www.viviscal.nl.

----------


## dotito

Het product viviscal nog nooit van gehoord, maar als het werkt is het best prima hé.

Ik gebruik nu al een tijdje omnivit. Heb vorig jaar pilfood genomen, maar had niet veel resultaat, maar had een doos te weinig genomen. Om resultaat te hebben (zegt mijn kapper) moet je eerst een volledige doos nemen dat is een 3 maand lang. Pas dan begint dat zijn werking te doen. Daarna moet je nog eens een volledige doos nemen. 

Heb ze in de etos in NL gekocht stond nu in promotie.

----------


## Haarconsument

> Hallo,
> 
> Sinds een aantal jaar merk ik dat mijn haar steeds dunner aan het worden is.....maar sinds een aantal maanden vallen er echt openingen en kijk je op mijn hoofdhuid......huilend sta ik iedere ochtend voor de spiegel. Ik ben als de dood om mijn haar te kammen of te borstelen.......Ben echt ten einde raad. Heb advies gevraagd bij de huisarts maar die doet er heel makkelijk over.......Is er iemand die mij kan adviseren???? 
> 
> Liefs,
> Katja


Hallo Katja,

Ik raad je dringend aan om een dermatoloog te raadplegen. Ik weet niet waar je woont maar er is een goede dermatologiepoli in het Dijkzicht ziekenhuis te Rotterdam en in het Albert Schweitzer ziekenhuis te Zwijndrecht. 

Gegroet,

----------


## Haarconsument

> Hoi Karel63,
> 
> Ik gebruik Viviscal nu enige tijd en ik merk zeker resultaat. De shampoo en conditioner gebruik ik doorgaans.
> 
> Die werkt bij mij voldoende. Alhoewel ze ook nog sterke producten hebben tegen haaruitval. 
> 
> Groetjes, Cora


Beste Cora,

Van Viviscal is nooit medisch bewezen dat het werkt.Ook de consumentenbond had zijn twijfels gezien een artikel in hun blad in 2003. Hierbij een link naar een artikel dat onlangs is verschenen http://urly.nl/viviscal . 

Gegroet,

Haarconsument

----------


## Karin63

Ik herken jullie verhalen, had jarenlang last van extreme haaruitval en de diagnose was alopecia areata en alopecia androgenetica. Een combinatie van beiden komt heel zelden voor dus ik had dikke pech! Denk wel dat ik alle dokters, dermatologen, apothekers, alternatieve geneesheren, etc. uit de omgeving heb bezocht. Tja, niemand heeft me kunnen helpen en het heeft ons een pak geld gekost.
In 2006 begon ik te mediteren om rustiger te worden. De jarenlange strijd tegen de haaruitval gaf ik op en stilletjes aan verbeterde het. Dagelijks vallen er nog haren uit maar niet meer zo extreem. Nochtans doe ik er totaal niets meer aan, het enige wat veranderde was dat ik rustiger werd door het mediteren en stopte met piekeren. Dat hielp!  :Wink:

----------


## maria81

Wat verschrikkelijk allemaal wat ik hier lees! Ik durf bijna niet mijn eigen verhaal te schrijven en om advies te vragen.. Ik ben in september een maand naar azie geweest en daar begon mijn haar al uit te vallen. In Nederland terug begon mijn haar pas echt met plukken uit te vallen en kon mijn haar niet meer los dragen, want het bleef naar beneden regenen wat er voor zorgde dat mijn hele huis, kledingkast, ect onder de haren kwam te zitten. Er kwamen ook van die jeukende bultjes op mn hoofd en tot op de dag van vandaag echt geen idee wat ik heb. Naar de dermatoloog geweest en hij dacht dat het Seborroïsch eczeem was. Ik heb alleen nog nooit last gehad van eczeem! Denorex shampoo gekregen en topicorte lotion en na een paar dagen werd de haaruitval wel ineens stukken minder! Het valt nu nog wel uit, maar lang niet meer zo erg en ik zie overal nieuwe haartjes groeien. Op mn hoofd staan ze nu overeind.. De jeuk is echter niet weg en ook blijft het haar nog wel uitvallen.. Iemand ervaring met het zelfde? Groetjes, Maria

----------

